# parasites/worm problem in boer goats



## mersydo (Jul 15, 2010)

i've had boer goats for about 6 months and just got hit with the second round of worms. i treated the first time as per vet instructions-as i have done this most recent time. is there any preventive action/medication i might want to use to combat this issue? i had one die the first time-hopefully not as bad this time around.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry you lost a doe to worms - thats hard :hug:

as to treating them. Do you know what kind of worms they have? what are you using to treat and what is the dosage? did you repeat the treatment 7-10 days later? thats very important. Also having accurate weights on your goats when dosing or you under dose and the worms become resistant to the wormer. 

are the goats anemic too? if so you need to give an iron supplement. How about copper deficient? copper deficient goats are more susceptible to worms.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

In Missouri, you have to treat them fairly often. I don't know where you live, but people suggest giving worm medication every 2 months or so. Valbezen was recommended by many breeders here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss....  :hug: 

I agree with Stacey....

what kind of worms if you know? 
Did the vet do a fecal?
If so...did he test for worms and cocci?

what are you using to deworm...the dosage?

How is their stool....and what color?

How old are the goats?

How are their gum/eye colors?


----------

